# How long to keep facial cleanser on face?



## magosienne (Aug 26, 2009)

Follow the package directions




Usually i leave mine on one minute.


----------



## ParanoidPyro (Aug 26, 2009)

I don't really "leave" my facial cleanser on. I lather and rub in circular motions all over my face for about half a minute, sometimes a whole minute if i have makeup on and then rinse.

if you're looking for something to leave on your face, i would look into masks


----------



## Drew_At_MoorSpa (Aug 27, 2009)

I put mine on in the bath I tend to leave it on while putting shampoo in my hair and then wash them both off (possibly not a good routine but its one I have gotten in to)


----------



## Etha (Aug 29, 2009)

YOu really need to be careful aboutu what kind of skin cleanser you leave on your face and make sure than it doesn't dry out along the edges. I used to lave mine on but then noticed the edges of my face getting very very dry and itchy and red. If you have a facial cleanser the only realy way that its going to work is not by leaving it on for a long time but by scrubbing it on your skin in many different directions for a good amount of time so that you ensure no spot has been left out.

Like ParanoidPyro said if you want something to stay on your face deffo look into masks, anything else will just irritate your skin (whether sensitive or not)


----------



## Etha (Aug 29, 2009)

No problem glad I could help =]


----------



## Bec688 (Aug 30, 2009)

Cleansers aren't traditionally 'left' on. Once you have aplied it to your face and done your cleanse, you wash it off. It's not necessary to leave it one like you would a face mask.


----------



## mebs786 (Aug 30, 2009)

I massage my cleanser into skin for about one minute and then just wash or wipe off..


----------



## Dalylah (Aug 31, 2009)

I wash my face and then rinse it. Leaving it on dries me out.


----------

